# Result of a sealed box too big?



## vageta (Oct 11, 2006)

So I got ahold of a used 13W6 today (200$ on CL) and in preparation I threw together a quick sonotube box to test it out. I had originally planned to do ported but in the end I went with sealed. However the box is much larger than needbe, it's about 2.1cu net and JL says 1.675 is perfect. With that said can I damage the woofer inside too large of a box due to it losing control? I don't really want to have to try cutting the sonotube short and resealing a base on it so was considering stuffing it with something until I get a permanent box made.

Or is it no big deal that it's too big? Bass is very stong in the upper frequencies but it seems a bit muddy and sloppy down low. Wondering if this could be due to the box just being too damn big. Also any ideas on what I could stuff it with to lose about .3-.4 cubic feet to test it out? I've heard of bricks, bottles, wood, etc... Any other ideas?


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

When an enclosure is too big, the "air spring" is not stiff enough - the compression ratio is too low, you could say - and so what you describe is a typical issue if the box is too big. Power handling is often decreased also. 

I would make a butterstick out of MDF...


----------



## vageta (Oct 11, 2006)

Er make that 1.625 recommended so I'm a good 25% over.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Damage is not an issue 

How does it sound ? Should play lower than it would have in a smaller box . . .more easily

A couple of bags of sand will stabilize the sound and take up space !

Fill a bag in the sand box


----------



## dave19 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yo'll be fine. The difference in negligeble.


----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Fill up the space with removable stuff (mdf butter sitck or bag of sand, those are excellent) and see for yourself if the difference is negligible. Go for a Qtc of .707 or try other alignments and see for yourself what YOU like.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

JL seems notorious for recommending enclosures on the small side of ideal so I think you might even be better off with the size you have.


----------

